# Filesharing from Windows Server 2003 SP2 to Macs



## scottyy (Jun 8, 2007)

Ok here is my setup I have a Windows 2003 SP2 Server that was recently upgraded from SP1. I am trying to connect from a Mac running tiger using afp it connects but I cannot see my shared folder. I can see it when I connect to the server with smb but I need need to use afp because I am accessing a multi-relational database that needs to be access by more than one person at a time. Any ideas?


----------



## mudfrog (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh the joys of Windows 2003 file sharing for macs  

I'm having all sorts of issues with it. But enough of my woes 

What I have had to do was the following:

- Stop sharing the folder as it is now.
- Create a temp folder and cut and paste the contents of the folder you want to share into the temp folder.
- Delete the folder that that is now empty.
- Recreate the folder you want to share.
- Set up the share again. (You may have to restart the File Server for Macintosh service or even restart the server.)
- Now from a mac try and connect to it. Then disconnect from the mac.
- If all is well, you can cut and paste the data from the temp folder into the folder you have just setup.

Don't forget to uncheck the read only option on the mac share you have just setup so you can write to it. You probably already no this but thought I should mention it.

Good luck!

Cheers,
Rich

That should do it. But it is really fiddly.


----------



## scottyy (Jun 25, 2007)

Yea I tried that I actually can't even connect with AFP for some reason. I can connect fine with SMB but AFP take me to "Microsoft UAM Volume". Not sure what that is about. That is not even a Volume that I am sharing.


----------



## MisterMe (Jun 25, 2007)

scottyy said:


> Yea I tried that I actually can't even connect with AFP for some reason. ...


Is AFP enabled on the server?


----------



## scottyy (Jun 25, 2007)

Mac File Sharing is enabled that should automatically enable afp over tcp/ip. As far as I know


----------



## mudfrog (Jun 27, 2007)

So if you do the following:

Right click My Computer
Click 'Manage'
Shared folders
Shares

Are there a list of Macintosh shares in the list as well as Windows?

The 'Microsoft UAM Volume' is the default folder created when File Services for Macintosh is installed.
It will list as being shared if you manage the server and look at the shares.

It just sounds like the 'Mac' share hasn't been created. Only the windows shares. Which is why it makes sense that you can connect using SMB and they display.


----------



## scottyy (Jun 27, 2007)

For some reason I never set up the Mac Share for the folder. What a dummy who does that?


----------



## mudfrog (Jun 28, 2007)

scottyy said:


> For some reason I never set up the Mac Share for the folder. What a dummy who does that?



Well easily done really. At least you now know what the problem was.

I hate File Sharing for Macs from windows


----------



## scottyy (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for holding my hand!


----------



## mudfrog (Jul 3, 2007)

scottyy said:


> Thanks for holding my hand!



Nay problem there lad!


----------

